# Clean it UP!!!!!



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys i leave for a few days and come back to see people degrading others and talking about everything but hunting coyotes. Coyote fishing? c'mon guys we have better things to discuss then useless garbage like that. I don't want to have to delete any more posts but i would rather see nothing posted at all then useless stuff like that.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I thought it was kinda entertaining. Entertaining enough to participate in? No. Not realy. But entertaining none the less.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyote fishing? The heck?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Coyote Fishing, I hope you noticed this:



> I reread my post, I do hope everyone knows that was tongue in cheek.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Cut the boys some slack, Brad T.
After the fall of the Berlin Wall 20 years ago, an esteemed American historian, Francis Fukuyama, penned an essay entitled "The End of History".
Fukuyama argued that with the end of the Cold War, history would become uneventful and uninteresting. The previous 50 of wars, hegemony, military brinkmanship, geopolitical intrigue and so on that dominated the Cold War would disappear with the end of communism, thus The End of History because there'd be nothing new or nothing of relevance to replace that debate.
Reading coyote forums sometimes reminds me of that. How many times have forum participants debated .223 vs 22-250 or whether an electronic call is better than hand-held? Is calling upwind is better than downwind? What's the best time of day for hunting? Is a .17 HMR big enough for coyotes? Is a distress call more effective than howling? What's your favorite caliber? Do cover scents work? You get the picture. 
Sometimes it seems participants have a tough time finding anything new to say that hasn't already been said a hundred times, thus they want to kick up their heels and wander off the well-trod path of 'serious' coyote inquiry. 
Nothing wrong with that as long as they know the way back.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Very nice sakcoyote. Admirable thoughts.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Have there been complaints? I found it entertaining and read this site most nights. Most every site I visit rehashes the same things and have a little fun in the process.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I am a newbie to this forum, and I am usually pretty reserve on comments, but I thought some of the posts were entertaining yet made some very valid points.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ahh. I read this crap everyday and I saw nothing worth losing sleep over. Just some boys havin some fun. Whats the biggy?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

my apologies brad. that was Rednek and i. we were just poking fun. got tired of reading the same old debates.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

yea sorry brad


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I was in on it as well. Just having a little fun...

Toolman


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong. Seems to me everybody was having a good time. If you all had a vote 1 to 10 how would this site rank? To me it would be high, like maybe a 8 or 9. Relax Brad, you have a bunch of good people here. :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry Brad... we where just having a bit of fun. Could we take it to the Open forum or something? I kinda liked the laughing.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys don't get me wrong i don't mind a little ribbing or joking around but i don't like when someone's post a legitamate question gets hijacked to either a couple people that turn it into a private conversation off topic or people just talking about nothing. That is what PMing is for an the open forum. Lets try to keep the posts about things that put more fur on stretcher.

And yes i have been recieving complaints


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Come on Brad get off your soapbox. Its just some guys having some fun. Plus there no good Fur left to put on the stretcher.

Where did I hear that?

Plus you started this topic with there being nothing said about Predator Hunting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad

If you have been receiving complaints thats not cool either. I think we have all been guilty about hijacking a post now and then but it's something we all need to try to minimize. I will admit I have done it on numerous occasions. It makes it that much easier then to go back and find information that you had read previously, without all of the other posts taking up space.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't post in the Fox or coyote hunting at all any more it my not be pc and brad and fallguy my not like it


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lets see now....... the thread got off topic by several people just joking with each other and having a little fun. So instead of just saying OK, funs over, lets get back on topic, the entire thread is dumped in the trash. Hmmmm.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

280IM I have no idea what you just tried to say.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

280IM said:


> it my not be pc and brad and fallguy my not like it


Please clarify.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bloody, fingerz (lol...)

I think he's saying if it's not politically correct people might get mad about it.

280IM that is no reason to stay away from this site. Remember you can't always please everybody.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

"Plus you started this topic with there being nothing said about Predator Hunting"

You're kidding right?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

"we" arent in charge of this forum, brad is. just remember that. you dont have to like what the boss says, but you do have to do it. hes got a valid point, and theres getting to be alot of stupid stuff floating around here. of course, thats just the way i feel, and what i find annoying, others find entertaining.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good morning Brad,
Ah, I see there was a fishhook chicken post. I thought your were referring to the post where I said my decoy was good enough that if I put a hook in it I could land a coyote. Later I posted to say that was tongue in cheek. I said it to seriously and didn't want to be taken seriously. Later I run into the thread I think you were talking about. 
This is a tough time of year for predator hunters. The first coyote pups will begin life in about a week, fishing ice is dangerous, turkey season don't open for three weeks, thank god the snows are showing up. 
Time for predator videos I guess.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ya isn't that the truth plainsman


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Plainman,

The Prairie dogs are out in full force now. Although I like to wait till the end of May when the little one are out. You get 5x more shooting. But I have shot acouple 100 already. I needed to fill the bait jars for this fall.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Badlander

I normally don't shoot prairie dogs this early either, but I hear they plan on poisoning thousands, so I may have to make a trip.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Where did you here that and where are they planning to Poison? I would think it on BLM Land.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

South of Williston on government and some private land. Locals are putting up a stink about to many prairie dogs.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't do any Pd shooting up there. But I don't like seeing the results of Poisoning anywhere.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

badlander look for my response in a new thread on the prairie dog forum.


----------

